# Muscle Relaxants....



## Stakhanov (1 Jul 2004)

I am about to go on my BMQ/SQ this summer...on sunday, and since I am starting to pack etc, I was wondering if Muscle Relaxants are considered contraband?  They are over the counter drugs, but one never knows.  I have a spasmatic muscle in my neck/shoulder, and it can be quite painful...I would like to eliminate as much pain as possible if I can.  So, Since i know they do a brief search of your kit when you go, are these considered contraband....and does anyone have a list of anything else that is not allowed?

Thanks


----------



## JasonH (1 Jul 2004)

I doubt they'd allow those on course?   But I'm not sure, I'm not even shipped off yet.   But if you have problems you should try your best to suck it up and soldier on because you might become reliant on those meds and then you're in trouble.   My backs a little screwy but in the end, all yea gotta do is suck it up.   Pain is pain, it's nothing... all in the mind.

But since there spasms it's best to massage/rub and try to keep the heat on your muscles afterwords.  Specially getting off say doing something hard try to keep your muscles warm atleast because I found that once the cold hits them bones of mine say my leg it'll sieze up and spazm.  Something that can drop yea to the floor in no time lol.


----------



## willy (1 Jul 2004)

I get back spasms myself sometimes, and when my back bothers me, I take Robaxacet.  I assume that's the kind of medication you're talking about.  Given that it is over the counter, so long as you take it in accordance with the instructions given on the package, then you're within your rights as a CF member.  If you feel that you should bring it with you, do so, and advise your course staff when you get to the school that you have it.  They may take it away from you, or they may not, but either way, you won't get in trouble if you tell them right off the bat.

I advise you to see a doctor about your problem, if you haven't already. (I'm assuming that you were candid with your recruiters about this issue, and that you were cleared to join the military and participate in basic training with no restrictions.  If not, then that's a whole different can of worms that I'm not even going to get into.)  When I saw my doctor about my back spasms, he gave me a list of stretches to do, that I find really help if I do them in advance of heavy lifting, etc.  Maybe a doctor could give you some similarly helpful advice.

There are times to suck it up and soldier on, and there are times when that's the worst possible thing you could do.  There are going to be times during your training when you'll be tired, cold, hungry, wet, or otherwise miserable, and that's just unavoidable, but if you are in actual and serious _pain_, then it might be time to think about taking it a bit easy.


----------



## JasonH (1 Jul 2004)

Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Armymedic (1 Jul 2004)

OTC muscle relaxants, and good ole 535 do the same thing...Next to nothing.  Robaxecet wrks because its a combination of relaxer and NSAID (anti inflammatory). For quickest result to resolve spasm...warmth thru hot water bottle or compress, and inflammatory meds like asprin or Ibuprofen and rest. Not like rest is what your getting when your on course anyway. If it really hurts, go to the clinic and see the medics, you'll need thier restricitions for a couple days to recover.


----------



## Noyon (2 Jul 2004)

Ive been under the impression that unless they were perscription drugs, they are prohibited. What I would suggest because I know what you mean about spasms (I have one in my lower back which comes rarely which can be painful) is to visit your doctor and either get a perscription or maybe even pay a couple bucks and get a doctors note. I had traces of codeine in me when they did a urine test and after explaining it was perscription painkillers there was no problem at all. Hope this helps, try asking advice from some recruitment staff.


----------



## Stakhanov (2 Jul 2004)

Alright thanks...as for being candid with recruiters, it was an old Judo injury, which had not bothered me for about 4 months before my recruitment.  And actually had not bothered me up until a month ago, but it seems to have come back.  It is an occaisional thing, just when it does happen yes...you can suck it up and be a soldier, but really I don't think i can quite explain it to you, and it isn't liek it lasts five minutes.  If it starts up it is with you for a while.  I suppose, since I have weekends off, i will just not bring any relaxants, and ask when I get on course what their policy is, and if it is OK pick something up on the weekend.


----------



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

I drink green tea after I run about 10 km. I find it relaxes my muscles and helps my body recover. An old Chinese medicine, but who knows it if it is really true. Mind you, I trust the ancient Chinese ways before I trust these new chemicals.


----------



## Guardian (7 Jul 2004)

I'd advise against taking relaxants...

I've taken them to relieve back pain, and they have the charming effect of making you drowsy. Now, that's all well and good when you're at home and about to crawl into your nice, warm, dry bed. But out in the field, you'll be driven hard, physically exhausted, and you won't be getting a lot of sleep at all - if any... Taking a relaxant after two or three days in the field, having had an average of 3 hours of sleep a night, when you have a radio watch or sentry shift from 2:00 to 3:00 in the morning - it will lead to nothing but trouble. (i.e., those apocryphal stories of buddies talking to trees.... sleep deprivation is great...) You need to stay sharp out in the field - take a painkiller that won't cause drowsiness and stick it out.

If it gets really bad out there, report for sick parade. It's not worth crippling yourself for life.


----------



## mclipper (14 Jul 2004)

I know that back when I did my basic trg, they took ALL meds away from us.  Even Tylenol.  If you needed one....you had to get it from a medic.  Things could be different now though, but I doubt it.


----------

